# nice iPhone adapter for '07 Jetta Wolfsburg?



## manodud (May 8, 2007)

Could anyone suggest a really nice iPhone adapter for my 07 Wolfsburg Jetta? I'd like 
- not too many wires hangin around 
- superb audio quality.
- Budget: <=$150
oh yeah, and DIY friendly...
Thanks a bunch...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: nice iPhone adapter for '07 Jetta Wolfsburg? (manodud)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
any of those will work for you
I'd suggest the blitzsafe or the Dice unit depending on your needs and budget


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: nice iPhone adapter for '07 Jetta Wolfsburg? (manodud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manodud* »_Could anyone suggest a really nice iPhone adapter for my 07 Wolfsburg Jetta? I'd like 
- not too many wires hangin around 
- superb audio quality.
- Budget: <=$150
oh yeah, and DIY friendly...
Thanks a bunch...

The DICE i-VW-R would be a nice addition to your Jetta and offers exactly what you want, CD-quality audio with only the iPod cable being visible (unless in glovebox), and under your budget if purchased through Enfig. AND DIY!


----------

